# I don't know whats wrong with my budgie



## ZirconGoldie (Aug 16, 2017)

My little guy, Zircon, was fine this morning. Normally flying around, going from his perches and eating like he always does. Drank too. As I said he was perfectly fine. Then it seems he has fallen. He often throws himself on the bottom of the cage but this time he started screeching. 
I checked on him and thought he had gotten his wing stuck in the cage but he flapped around, limping on his left side. He even tried flying.

He keeps twitching and tilting to the left and was screeching for hours but now he has quieted down. He eats and drinks but he is still twitching and lopsided. 
I thought he had a broken wing as his left wing didn't look like the other. My mother and I put a poorly made stint on him.

*I tried calling for avian vets and I have none in my area*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

With no idea what's wrong, you need to find your nearest avian vet and take him there. It might be a longer journey than anticipated but it's necessary to help your budgie. 
An avian vet is the only one who can help him right now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you can't find an Avian Vet then you need to take the budgie to a regular vet. 
The regular vet can call an Avian Vet for consultation if necessary.

Good luck and let us know how things progress.

Avian and Exotic Veterinary Center -Bedford Hills NY

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear about little Zircon. Unfortunately, this isn't something that you can fix at home, and I agree that you need to take him to an avian vet right away. The longer you wait, the more serious his condition could get :upset: 

Please keep us posted when you are able to get him in for an appointment!

Meanwhile, you've come to the best resource on the internet to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We'd love to see more of your sweet Zircon (and Goldie) when you get a chance, and look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

